# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Ideas for goat horns

## moonhunt

I found my old goat horns the other day, horns is all I have, no bone, not massive but one of very few trophy's I have ever kept, was my first big billy when first starting out years ago

So what would be a good way to hang them/ mount them, what have you seen done?

----------


## Toby

Shoot another goat and stick the horns over the other goats head?

Make up a base with a couple of spikes off the side that will hold the horns?

----------


## moonhunt

I don't shoot too many goats, although that may work I would only need a small piece of bone to connect them

I will hunt around for some pics and see if I find something I like

----------


## Barefoot

Saw a couple of big body ones the other night, small horns on them but maybe enough to fudge something?
One of them is permanently sitting below one of the back roads now, I'd give the blow flies some time to do their job first though  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Saw a couple of big body ones the other night, small horns on them but maybe enough to fudge something?


Just go and recover that Billiy that Mohawk660 shot Barefoot. It was a big bugger and would just be a skeleton where the two of you dropped it now

----------


## moonhunt

That should work if they are a similar shape

----------


## Barefoot

The one by the gate? Should have a look, it's nice and easy to get to now.
Have you heard from him lately? I sent a txt last week for a hunt and didn't even get a reply  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## moonhunt

Something like this, cant seem to find many pictures

----------


## Toby

They've cut the top off the head to do that by the looks. Middle one though doesn't seem right. Haven't seen horns grow that close together I think its man mad holder.

I like the whole skull, looks cool. I have 5 in my room  :Grin:

----------


## moonhunt

I have my eye on one it should go well over 30in , that I will keep whole... if I get it that is, or 700 to get it mounted

----------


## moonhunt

I don't see them often, worried some poacher will nail it before me, have been watching them for a few years

----------


## Rushy

> The one by the gate? Should have a look, it's nice and easy to get to now.
> Have you heard from him lately? I sent a txt last week for a hunt and didn't even get a reply


No it has been a while.  He moved to a new station didn't he?  Could be busy being the honcho.

----------


## Maca49

Bike seats?

----------


## moonhunt

You have lost me Maca

----------


## Rushy

> You have lost me Maca


Don't worry Moonhunt, he is probably having a senior moment.

----------


## moonhunt

That is perfectly alright then haha

----------


## Maca49

So forgot I've read more on the subject being older than you, let's just say stickabiliy on the corners! :ORLY:

----------


## Maca49

The best think I ever did was bury a set in the garden about 45 yrs ago, they must still be there! Stinking bloody things :Thumbsup:

----------


## moonhunt

I need pictures, of one of these bike seats

----------


## Maca49

Well gone, knew an adventuress young girl, great biker! :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Rushy

> Well gone, knew an adventuress young girl, great biker!


Back in the wild days huh Maca

----------


## Maca49

Only old goats left now Rushy, horny one are tamer these days!

----------


## Maca49

> I need pictures, of one of these bike seats


You'd be smelling the photos :Oh Noes:

----------


## moonhunt

> You'd be smelling the photos


That does help you know... :Innocent:

----------


## Maca49

:Thumbsup:

----------


## thejavelin

I've done a few sets over the years - I have a whole series of them from when I was a youngster and getting into any game bigger than rabbits.
Used to leave the horns for a long time so they slipped off the bone - then packed them with salt to get the gunk out - then spray them with clear coat and make wooden 'stubs' on a board to mount them all up on.

However of recent years I shot a couple of big heads over 30" - capped the skull, left the horns to rot out, did the salt again, but this time boiled the skull cap and sealed with clear coat, glued the horns back on and mounted to a couple of log rounds - looks pretty nice in the garage! Mrs won't allow them in the house  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## moonhunt

My wife just told me no skulls in the house- they look evil- bless her some of her cooking is evil

Can you post up a couple of pics when you have time

----------


## square1

As others have said, shoot another, cap it and use your horns on the new skulls bases. As for what to mount that to, I can't advise! I'm not so keen on the shield shape.
 @thejavelin would you care to post some pictures? I'd be keen to see!

----------


## Mohawk660

> The one by the gate? Should have a look, it's nice and easy to get to now.
> Have you heard from him lately? I sent a txt last week for a hunt and didn't even get a reply



IM BACK BOYS!!!! Never been away just lurking in the back ground.... And out actually hunting than been a keyboard hunter... Ha ha! Sorry Barefoot never got the txt, but my ph has been playing up ! Would have been there otherwise!

----------


## Mohawk660

> Just go and recover that Billiy that Mohawk660 shot Barefoot. It was a big bugger and would just be a skeleton where the two of you dropped it now


Hey Rushy he was a big bastard.. Ha never thought about the head i was just happy about the shot after all the problems I had been having.!

Cant call me Mohawk anymore she got stolen !

----------


## Rushy

> Cant call me Mohawk anymore she got stolen !


Are you shitting me?  How the hell did that happen?  You got a rifle to hunt with?

----------


## Mohawk660

> No it has been a while.  He moved to a new station didn't he?  Could be busy being the honcho.



Hey old man , your right busy with work and hunting........You going away for the roar ?

----------


## Mohawk660

> Are you shitting me?  How the hell did that happen?  You got a rifle to hunt with?


You want the short or long version or should I just chuck up a thread ! Yep just got a tikka 308 off trade me.

----------


## Rushy

> You want the short or long version or should I just chuck up a thread ! Yep just got a tikka 308 off trade me.


Mate if us lot can learn then tell us about it. As for getting a Tikka, you will need to shift to Remuera.  The only redeeming feature is you got it in 308. Ha ha ha ha wait til my buddy Andrew reads this, he will give me shit being the Tikka fan that he is

----------


## Mohawk660

> Mate if us lot can learn then tell us about it. As for getting a Tikka, you will need to shift to Remuera.  The only redeeming feature is you got it in 308. Ha ha ha ha wait til my buddy Andrew reads this, he will give me shit being the Tikka fan that he is


I thought you had a tikka .

----------


## Rushy

> I thought you had a tikka .


Nope, nah hah, no way.

----------


## Maca49

Bummer Rushy

----------


## moonhunt

I have the Tikka

----------


## thejavelin

> As others have said, shoot another, cap it and use your horns on the new skulls bases. As for what to mount that to, I can't advise! I'm not so keen on the shield shape.
>  @thejavelin would you care to post some pictures? I'd be keen to see!


Sorry it took so long....
Obviously I could have prettied the rounds up a little better, and used cap screws - but its in a garage, and I'm happy with the memory.
Top one is 36.9" and the bottom one is just under 35"

----------


## Dundee

lookin good

----------


## square1

Finally put the horns from my goat on the wall, I will be shaping and oiling the wood a little at some stage but for now I'm happy to have it off the desk! I'm stoked with it haha

----------


## Maca49

Lookin good, now what about the rest of the shit on your desk!! :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## square1

Haha that's the shit on the garage fridge, the desk is sussed.

----------

